# How many clothes do you pack



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Having just done 2 months in Spain my problem was clothes as I packed far to many.
I wish there was a plan on just how many we should pack.
I filled up the wardrobe and then took 2 boxes of more clothes in the Luton.
I didn't use half of what I took as I was able to get to Launderettes.
How do you cope on the longer holidays?


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm afraid Mavis you have that incurable ailment " Womanitis".
Every time we pack to go away I keep sneakily removing Marys excess clothes form the bags/cupboards, but it never works. :roll: 

Steve


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Haven't done long hols but when we went for three week trips I always took a shirt plus a T shirt for every day... sort of obsessive compulsive :wink: 

Also at least 20 pairs of sox even in the summer when I wore sandals without sox

:roll:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Mavis, I think you'll find you're in good company

Charlie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> I'm afraid Mavis you have that incurable ailment " Womanitis".
> Every time we pack to go away I keep sneakily removing Marys excess clothes form the bags/cupboards, but it never works. :roll:
> 
> Steve


Hi Steve
I know what you mean so there has to be a plan and I know you are getting ready for the off so it would help you.

xgx a shirt plus a T shirt for every day.
I do that then I add jumpers in case it is cold, coats (same reason) but it was 23 degrees half the time. (cold at night so wore only 1 coat all the time)
I had skirts and blouses (I never wore) I was always in trousers and tops.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> Having just done 2 months in Spain my problem was clothes as I packed far to many.


Far far too many Mavis and usually of the wrong kind. The teeshirts I wear daily get battered to death and I still have skirts that have never been worn and are about to go on their umpteenth trip round Europe.

Do you use roll up vacuum bags ? You can put the clothes you _ might_ need in them ( change of season /dressing up) and roll them up to exclude air and they will go flat enough to fit anywhere. You must get the _roll up_ type though unless you carry a vacuum cleaner.

G


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We could go to a naturist camp site and take Bu66er all 

:BIG:


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I think we all suffer from this complaint of over packing - its that just in case syndrome.... hoe many men can say they don't do the same with bits of wood etc., in their sheds or garages - it is the same...

I'd pack my wardrobe if I could, because when away I always wish - oh wish I had brought that or that other one.... never seem to have what I want with me....sad isn't it....

I do try to just keep to a few colours then they should all mix and match, but then those other odd ones creep in too...

Carol


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_Behr said:


> We could go to a naturist camp site and take Bu66er all
> 
> :BIG:


I never thought of that one what a great idea


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

carol said:


> hoe many men can say they don't do the same with bits of wood etc., in their sheds or garages - it is the same...Carol


Not quite, we don't pay to take our stuff around just to bring it back unused :3dblob4:

I just try to think what I'll actually need, add a couple of bits and that's it, She takes what ever is needed to fill every orifice that isn't already full of her stuff, I have one drawer, and one overhead locker, more than enough for two weeks, we don't eat out, well maybe the odd time, so why all the clobber.

Why can't a woman be more like a man, theres a film song in there somewhere.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

When I am going anywhere without the MH no matter for how long I take 5 pairs of everything except jeans which I only take 2 of plus one pair of trainers and one pair of nice shoes.

In the motorhome I take all my clothes 

As I travel solo I have plenty of space due to the lack of space women require. I took a female friend with me once for 6 days. She brought 2 HUGE suitcases, 3 bags with cosmetics and wash kit stuff and two handbags. 
I am not going to tell you how many pairs of shoes :roll: 
I almost threw a wobbler at her over this. Saw her the next morning for the first time without make up and understood why she needed that many 8O :lol: 

Still winds me up to this day that she managed to use a whole 120Litre tank of water in one visit to the wash room and left me none 

Anyway back to the topic, I think it varies depending on where you are going. If you intend to do nice restaurants it is a little different than if you are just slacking around all day everyday. 

Karl


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Shirley takes two suitcases full of clothes - One packed in the van the other goes up in the roof box. Full gear for sunshine, rain, hail, snow, wind or just a don't know what i want to wear day. She too come shome with loads unused.

I take two kits bags full, inc just one pair of jeans and one hoodie, the rest are T's and shorts. Two pairs of trainers, one pair of winddurfing/canoe shoes and a pair of sandles. Underwear and socks for a week and a pair of swimming shorts. 

I travel very light.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

*Packing clothes*

Haven't a clue what the wife packs, but personally 7 t shirts, 7 pants, 7 prs socks, 2 prs jeans, 1 pr trousers, 1 pr trainers, 1 pr swim shorts.

Last time we went away was straight after work for me, the fragrant one assured me she had packed all the toiletries etc. Next morning no razor, no shaving foam, no soap (just strange "cleanser" stuff), no male smelly stuff, no male underarm (i.e. without flowery smells). 8O 8O


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

I don't pack any, that's what I keep a wife for.
Seriously though, if it won't go into a cupboard then there is already sufficient and it will be left behind.
Gerry


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

gromett said:


> W........ Saw her the next morning for the first time without make up and understood why she needed that many 8O :lol:


shouldn't larf but couldn't help meself :lol: :lol: thanks Karl :wink:


----------



## relay (May 9, 2005)

We've never done really long trips but we've always had small vans, so I take the same for 3 weeks as I do for 1 week. We look for a site with laundry facilities or a laundrette once most of it's dirty. The main reason for this is that clothes take up even more space when they're worn than when clean! 

So, for me (& for Ern, come to that) it's about 6 short-sleeved tops that can be worn on their own or under a sweatshirt. 2 sweatshirts/jumpers, 9 pairs of pants (just in case we don't find a laundrette on the 7th day!). 9 pairs of socks in winter or none in summer. Two pairs of jeans, plus the pair I'll be wearing. As many shorts as I have (cos they don't' really take up room). 1 coat that has two detachable parts, fleece & waterproof. Ern also has what he calls his "morning stuff" - which is sweat bottoms and top that doesn't matter if he drops it on the floor in the shower 8O 

We differ on shoes, but not in the stereotypical direction...  I take a pair of walking boots, a pair of velcro-fastening sandals and a pair of cheapo Croc-type things. Ern takes... a pair of boots, a pair of shoes for muddy sites, a pair for town walks, slippers and sandals.

Having said that, we don't eat out/dress up for anything and I don't wear make-up (neither does Ern). Oh, that reminds me, we take one dressing gown for if it's cold when we get up for the loo in the night - Ern looks very fetching in lilac :lol: 

-H


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

I remember when at school we were taught something about nature abhors a vacuum, well I think the teacher was talking about packing caravans/motorhomes. Over the past 25 years we have repeatedly discussed the unused kit we brought back after the previous trip, agreed on and took all necessary action to prevent a re-occurrence,   only to arrive back home again with many unused items of clothing and ''labour saving' kitchen gadgets, and, if I am honest various tools, bits of cable, wood, etc. :? :?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Kev_Behr said:


> carol said:
> 
> 
> > hoe many men can say they don't do the same with bits of wood etc., in their sheds or garages - it is the same...Carol
> ...


And shall I confess something I still bought bargains in Spain --and wore those- jumpers and sandels


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I have one pair of boxers for each day of the week, they dont half feel uncomfortable after 6/7 days :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

lifestyle said:


> I have one pair of boxers for each day of the week, they dont half feel uncomfortable after 6/7 days :lol: :lol: :lol:


that reminds me of the old yarn about a large retailer carrying out research into disposal underwear. The researchers stopped men on the street and explained what they were planning and sought advice on pack size for these skiddies. The proposal was to have packs of 10 and when they put this to the men lots agreed but for two, the first suggested packs of 7, one for each day of the week and the second suggested 12 packs. This stumped the researcher who asked him to explain and he said it's easy, one for january one for february etc

sorry

Noel


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

This all comes down to the old 80/20 rule. No matter what the product or situation.

In this case 80% of what you will wear comes from just 20% of your wardrobe!!!
And 80% of what you carry will be 20% of HER wardrobe :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Rob.


----------



## Mandi (Jan 10, 2008)

xgx said:


> Also at least 20 pairs of sox even in the summer when I wore sandals without sox
> 
> :roll:


Does this imply you sometimes wear sandals with sox - where are the sartorial police when you need them? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

rapidorob said:


> This all comes down to the old 80/20 rule. No matter what the product or situation.
> 
> In this case 80% of what you will wear comes from just 20% of your wardrobe!!!
> And 80% of what you carry will be 20% of HER wardrobe :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

OOOO thats so true
Mavis


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

One thingI am planning on doing, is taking all my tatty socks and undies and then sling em when they get like cardboard  . Also my T shirts that are passed there best, will wear them a few times, then use them for cleaning the van etc. Can always buy a few T shirts along the way.

Steve

PS I think anyone that wears socks with sandals should be severely laughed at :lol:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tubbytuba said:


> One thingI am planning on doing, is taking all my tatty socks and undies and then sling em when they get like cardboard :


We decided to do that on a road trip across the states a few years ago. OH bought several packs of Filene's Bargain Basement cheapest underpants in Boston and, 6 years later, they're still coming up fresh every wash. Says something for Fruit of the Loom brand !

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> One thingI am planning on doing, is taking all my tatty socks and undies and then sling em when they get like cardboard  . Also my T shirts that are passed there best, will wear them a few times, then use them for cleaning the van etc. Can always buy a few T shirts along the way.
> 
> Steve
> 
> PS I think anyone that wears socks with sandals should be severely laughed at :lol:


Hi Steve
That was one thing that was still cheap in Spain clothes and leather shoes.
In one shop Ray bought leather shoes 1.99 euros.

ps :lol: Socks sandal's and a purse :lol: real turn off  
You could tell the British man, Jan and Feb in Benidorm, Burmuda Shorts, T shirts socks and sandal's and chips. ekkk  
Mavis


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Mandi said:


> xgx said:
> 
> 
> > Also at least 20 pairs of sox even in the summer when I wore sandals without sox
> ...


Damned right :lol: ...some folks just can't cope with real sartorial elegance and taste 

:wink: :lol:

*Edit*
Just read your post Mavis (and MrB)

feet stay much cleaner when sox are worn with sandals... I have a red and blue purse with 3 zips... works for me    

( :lol: )


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Once did three weeks in Ireland in a small Romahome before I had broken Doreen into the ways of motorhoming. I think she had 6 items of footwear and two hair driers.

Then we once did two weeks in Scotland but had to go to a posh wedding in Edinburgh on day 3. Two ball gowns and a cocktail dress for her plus a DJ for me and of course we needed all the normal foul weather gear, and did I mention the two dogs?

I fully accept that women want, no women need, a wider variety of choices of clothing than we lesser mortals need. However there was a really smart looking German lady in a VW camper next to us in a Danish campsite who certainly made heads turn. I pointed out that for the four days we were there she wore the same outer garments, they were a sort of Taupe colour. I said if she could do it so could my wife, after all I said climbing out of the hole, you are prettier than she is. 

Doreen is now a convert to the 'less is more philosophy' and who knows for our 5-6 weeks in Scotland there may be some room for my clothes after all.

See our plans here >click<


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

xgx said:


> Mandi said:
> 
> 
> > xgx said:
> ...


He he I was joking--- Ray has a purse(he says loose change make holes in his pocket) and he does wear socks with sandles because the sandels rub his feet if he doesnt and boy!! do we (me and our friends) all take the micky :lol: 
Mavis


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Only *real* men wear sox'n'sandals... and have a purse... :lol: :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Once did three weeks in Ireland in a small Romahome before I had broken Doreen into the ways of motorhoming. I think she had 6 items of footwear and two hair driers.
> 
> Then we once did two weeks in Scotland but had to go to a posh wedding in Edinburgh on day 3. Two ball gowns and a cocktail dress for her plus a DJ for me and of course we needed all the normal foul weather gear, and did I mention the two dogs?
> 
> ...


Hi Frank I have already been following your plans as your trip sounds fascinating and its people like you that make belonging to this site a god save as you do such great planning.
I dont know how Doreen will be able to cut down on the clothes but good luck to her and tell her to make a list to show us it can be done. :lol: 
Mavis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

xgx said:


> Only *real* men wear sox'n'sandals... and have a purse... :lol: :lol:


I love men with a sense of humour :lol: :lol:


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

xgx said:


> Only *real* men wear sox'n'sandals... and have a purse... :lol: :lol:


     :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Sorry, just doing some serious laughing at Ray :lol:

Tell him if he stops buying cheap 2euro shoes Mavis, they might not rub his tootsies! :roll: :wink: 

Steve.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

have enjoyed this topic. if you want to travel light try packing a motorbike pannier for a two week holiday, one each he has the big one and i have the smaller one. topbox holds his CPAP machine, toiletries, bike lock and 2 pairs of shoes one for each of us.
We still manage to bring back unworn clothes, we don't travel every day so can't be accused of wearing the bike gear all the time. :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> xgx said:
> 
> 
> > Only *real* men wear sox'n'sandals... and have a purse... :lol: :lol:
> ...


Glad I made you laugh Steve :lol:

Suedew motorbike pannier ???? your kidding I couldn't do that I need our Autotrail packed to the gunnels.
The answer is for me to make a list and stick to it.
The vacuum Roll was a good idea but clothes would get creased but would be great for the extra socks and underwear we take.
mavis


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Then:- 10-metre RV, wardrobe, shirt closets, multiple drawers and overhead lockers in the bedroom - result clothes for every occasion and in abundance for six months travel.

Now:- 5.64-metre van one shared wardrobe, one drawer for tops, undies and socks and amazingly I discovered a top cupboard for me reversing the 80/20 rule and all for six months travel. 

Result: miracles do happen. :wink: - but the photos do get a bit boring - not that top again.

You don't need all that stuff!

 
Keith


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

suedew said:


> have enjoyed this topic. if you want to travel light try packing a motorbike pannier for a two week holiday


Or you could try backpacking! I treated my wife to a backpacking holiday in the French Pyrenees to celebrate our silver wedding a few years ago (I know how to treat a woman :lol: ).
That first big climb certainly makes you have a rethink on lifes "necessities".

Steve.


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

I am always in a Dilemna when it comes to packing clothes.

We have been on holidays when we had one motorcycle pannier each for two weeks and managed, then we bought a motorcycle trailer and I could have a suitcase size for six weeks, heaven.

Now we have a motorhome, we have even more storage and I fill it to the brim, my excuse is firstly we are fairly new to motorhoming,(but not camping), We go away for 6 weeks at a time, always to new places that we have not been too before, so dont know what clothes I would wear.

We go early season, crossing over to summer, so need a cross selection of clothes.

We still go out motorcycling so need appropriate clothes for that.

We may go out somewhere nice to eat, less rarely now we have our own cooking facilities. 

I tend to put weight on holiday, so need clothes in different sizes (a womans logic).

I am a woman and can change my mind.

I am not going to do any washing or a little amount when I am away, in practice I end up going to use the washing machine at least every week, because not enough room to store dirty washing.

I keep on saying that I will bring less and it is a bone of contention between my husband and I. He can managed on a lot less clothes that I.

I do admit that I only wear half of the clothes, and end up wearing the ones that are more comfortable and favourites, but cant commit to beforehand what they are (womans logic).

It is a problem, and I will get therapy, (maybe retail therapy, not that I go shopping that often).


Regards Pat


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

PATSY4 said:


> I am always in a Dilemna when it comes to packing clothes.
> 
> We have been on holidays when we had one motorcycle pannier each for two weeks and managed, then we bought a motorcycle trailer and I could have a suitcase size for six weeks, heaven.
> 
> ...


Can we start a group for us women because you have described my Reasoning so well I can see we have the same problem.
Everytime we went up a hill Ray said "Goodness I can feel all the weight, just what have you packed in here." "Oh not a lot" I reply and hope I don't get struck by Lightening 8O for lieing.
I dread it if we were stopped as you cant weigh the Motorhome everytime you go on holiday.
Mavis


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Well Pat, at least admitting you have a problem is a start.

I do think you may need professional help in the next stage of your recovery. I suggest you attend P.A. (Packaholics Anonymous) sessions.

Or at the very least start a self help therapy group with Mavis. I will certainly send Mrs. B along in the vain hope of protecting our vans struggling suspension! :evil: 

Steve :lol:


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

tubbytuba said:



> Well Pat, at least admitting you have a problem is a start.
> 
> I do think you may need professional help in the next stage of your recovery. I suggest you attend P.A. (Packaholics Anonymous) sessions.
> 
> ...


I know that if I lost a lot of weight, I would have a small selection of very nice clothes that I was happy with (em) also the clothes would be smaller so lighter, he he,

or maybe if I lost at least 20 kilos I would have more luggage allowance.

I know I have an answer for everything, lol.

Pat


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

PATSY4 said:


> tubbytuba said:
> 
> 
> > Well Pat, at least admitting you have a problem is a start.
> ...


And here was me thinking your Avatar was a real photo of you


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Did you mean Pats or mine Mavis? :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> Did you mean Pats or mine Mavis? :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: both really!!!


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

You may need a rethink now! 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The only way is to pack in a military manner.

3 pr socks...1pr wearing, 1 pr dirty/inwash, 1pr clean.

Do this for all clothing items except waterproofs and outer clothing.

This way I have one roof locker for clothes and five for man things, e.g. chargers, DVD's we never watch, spares for awning, bulbs etc etc ad nauseum.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> The only way is to pack in a military manner.


Does this mean standing to attention and waxing our moustaches? 8O


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> You may need a rethink now! 8O


But you have a skirt on 

This is a joke by no means meant to offend a true Scot :lol: :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> The only way is to pack in a military manner.
> 
> 3 pr socks...1pr wearing, 1 pr dirty/inwash, 1pr clean.
> 
> ...


Doesn't this mean washing every day?

Chris


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

The trouble I find with motorhomes is that you swoop in to the centre of a town or city, pile out and go sight seeing. This means that I suddenly find myself, in the smartest bit of -say- Milan wearing the same scruffy outfit that I wore when I serviced the van at the campsite earlier that morning.

When we first got the van we spent a whole bleak winter day visiting the Black Country Industrial Museum and were FROZEN. Only about half way through the afternoon did it dawn on us that we had a van full of warmer and more suitable clothes parked about 100 m away.

It's also not unknown for me to find myself in a hypermarket still wearing the slippers I wore when I got up.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*The trouble I find with motorhomes is that you swoop in to the centre of a town or city, pile out and go sight seeing. This means that I suddenly find myself, in the smartest bit of -say- Milan wearing the same scruffy outfit that I wore when I serviced the van at the campsite earlier that morning. *

Yes Grizzly Thats what I found I had bought all those skirts and tops and a couple of good dresses and they stayed in the wardrobe while I had on my comfy trousers and jumper and my sleeveless jacket and trainers on as if I was in a field somewhere not walking around a lovely Spanish Village and a Bike Museum or a chocolate factory where everyone else was dressed up soooo smart.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Why not wear socks with sandals?? :? :? I do it all the time, have to keep the feet warm due to RA.

Who going to know me and what do I care. 

I don't see who should care what the other persons wears I gone passed that. :roll: 

Life to short.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Nora+Neil said:


> Why not wear socks with sandals?? :? :? I do it all the time, have to keep the feet warm due to RA.
> 
> Who going to know me and what do I care.
> 
> ...


Good for you :lol: well said :lol: 
As you get older its comfort that matters :roll:

Ray not Mavis 8O


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

ChrisandJohn said:


> Spacerunner said:
> 
> 
> > The only way is to pack in a military manner.
> ...


Nope! Its the principal that counts. Adjust quantities to suit your camping method.
On full facility sites you need less kit, wildcamping you made need more. Depends what your 'aroma' level is :lol:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Nora+Neil said:


> Why not wear socks with sandals?? :? :? I do it all the time, have to keep the feet warm due to RA.
> 
> Who going to know me and what do I care.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. Why should we conform to such rules? I think it's not on put down people for what they choose to wear, or any other personal choice they make that doesn't affect others. There will sometimes be personal reasons, perhaps health issues, for what we wear / don't wear that aren't always apparent. Why make people feel uncomfortable about this?

Chris


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Exactly !!

Its just not on to wear socks with sandals :lol: 


Come on Chris we're just having a laugh  

Steve


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

tubbytuba said:


> Exactly !!
> 
> Its just not on to wear socks with sandals :lol:
> 
> ...


Ray doesnt mind anyway :lol: :lol: 
Going back to topic geraldandannie should do me a list for FAQ section.
We are next away in May for a long holiday MHF Lymme Regis and Newbury Show so we wont have a Laundrette at the show so it will be a good exercise for me to pack I set of clothing for each of the 14 days for us both.
I will make a list and stick to it.
Mavis :lol: and laughing Ray


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> I will make a list and stick to it.
> y


£5 says you wont !

I've made dozens of lists and ,when it comes to it, always manage to wedge in something else at the last minute.

Now my OH managed to get half way down France before he realised he'd only brought the trousers he was wearing.

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > I will make a list and stick to it.
> ...


I was trying to convince myself I would be good :lol: :lol:

As for your other half, dont you pack for him?
Ray would only take 3 pairs of trousers not enough pants or socks and only 1 jumper 
So I pack for him and I over pack and he always says see we didnt need all that.  :roll:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

locovan said:


> As for your other half, dont you pack for him?


I used to and, if we were taking a suitcase I probably would but, pre long trip, I make sure everything is clean and laid out and leave it to him. I usually unpack into the van so usually notice what is there but we have 2 of those coat hangers with extensions and each covered with a plastic zipped cover so you can't see what is inside and I just never checked...!

G


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> locovan said:
> 
> 
> > As for your other half, dont you pack for him?
> ...


And there is always something you leave behind :lol: 
Once we pulled away at Newark and everyone was waving so we waved goodbye back then we realised they were shouting "your dog your dog"
She had dived and had hid under the Motorhome phew we could have run over her :roll:


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

8O Let me see if I've got this right :?: 

The men think the women pack too much :? 

But, they leave their packing to the women :roll: 



:!: :!: :!:



Chris


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

Theoretically we each sort out our own stuff to pack when we go away and work together on the likes of food etc. Both of us always say at the end of a trip that we could have coped with just half the clothing. The trouble is, we never know in advance which half we won't need!!

"He who would like to be obeyed" left last summer for a 25 day holiday minus any deoderant - thank heavens for the French supermarket, but worse than that, we once got 70 miles from home (in the car, not the MH) before realising we had left the suit hanger on the back of the bedroom door with all the formal wear for both of us for a dinner dance in a top London hotel. It meant turning off the motorway at the next junction, going back 2 junctions to Bristol where there was an M & S store still open and some big-time expenditure!! We are more careful now!!

We have an overhead locker each for clothes, share the wardrobe evenly (well, that means there is even room for him to hang a couple of hangers) and keep bulky towelling bathrobes for lounging, showering etc on hooks just inside the door. Why? Would you like to be out in the cold without them if there were a fire in the MH at night!! I wouldn't, not with what we wear to bed - see, that's how we save space on the packing!!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

ChrisandJohn said:


> 8O Let me see if I've got this right :?:
> 
> The men think the women pack too much :?
> 
> ...


Yep thats about the size of it aint we a funny :roll:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

MrsW said:


> Theoretically we each sort out our own stuff to pack when we go away and work together on the likes of food etc. Both of us always say at the end of a trip that we could have coped with just half the clothing. The trouble is, we never know in advance which half we won't need!!
> 
> "He who would like to be obeyed" left last summer for a 25 day holiday minus any deoderant - thank heavens for the French supermarket, but worse than that, we once got 70 miles from home (in the car, not the MH) before realising we had left the suit hanger on the back of the bedroom door with all the formal wear for both of us for a dinner dance in a top London hotel. It meant turning off the motorway at the next junction, going back 2 junctions to Bristol where there was an M & S store still open and some big-time expenditure!! We are more careful now!!
> 
> We have an overhead locker each for clothes, share the wardrobe evenly (well, that means there is even room for him to hang a couple of hangers) and keep bulky towelling bathrobes for lounging, showering etc on hooks just inside the door. Why? Would you like to be out in the cold without them if there were a fire in the MH at night!! I wouldn't, not with what we wear to bed - see, that's how we save space on the packing!!


You sound very organised Mrs W and yes I could use 2 overhead cupboards and share the wardrobe and then thats it if I cant get them in there then they dont go.
I keep my dressing gown handy as the dog sometimes likes to go out for a wee in the middle of the night so if you see someone out there with a little white dog with a bushy tail, in a dressing gown (me not the dog) with a hood and teddy bears printed all over it just say Hi Mavis :lol:


----------

